# ادارة فرق العمل 2009



## احمد ابو جلال (23 يونيو 2009)

ان ادارة فرق العمل لهل من الاهمية الكثير في ظل عالم تزداد اهمية العلم به
واتركم مع الملف التالي
http://www.scribd.com/doc/11363133/-2009


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يونيو 2009)

شكراً لك أخ أحمد
وبارك الله فيك


----------

